# Wintec 500 Dressage Equisuede vs No Equisuede



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

The one with the suede knee pads is the latest model  The knee pads were brought out because people were complaining it was slippery and hard to keep position in.

To get one without the suede, you need to buy second hand.

I have a 500CC without suede on the knees and I LOVE it, no issues with slipping at all - but I jump in full seat jods so that helps. My dressage saddle is full suede and I HATE IT. It's great for when the horses are being stupid, but I really struggle to keep a good position in it and I cannot sit the trot to save my life :/


----------



## horses4ever512 (Jul 18, 2012)

So you prefer it without suede? I have a Wintec CC without suede as well, and its awesome. I don't slip at all. Thanks for your help!


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have to say I don't mind with OR without. I haven't found suede knees to make very much difference to me at all. It's full suede all over that I hate - my dressage saddle is a cheap copy of the Wintec Isabell so the whole thing is suede and it's really annoying.


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

horses4ever512 said:


> I've done some research on the Wintec 500 Dressage. More often then not, I come across it with Equisuede knee pads. I've occasionally found it without the Equisuede knee pads. Why do most places only sell it with the Equisuede knee pads? I personally like it without them. Does anyone know where I can buy it without the Equisuede knee pads? Also, please give me your personal opinions on them.



i have a Wintec 500 VSD with suede kneepads and its brilliant, it helps you to keep the knees attached to the saddle. If you dont want it, u have to byu an older model.


----------



## goingnowhere1 (Jan 22, 2012)

The newest model of most wintecs come with suede. I'm guessing that Wintec thought that the equisuede was too slippery for eventers or jumpers so they decided to "help" us stay in the saddle.
I used to ride in a wintec 500 without suede and I loved it! I felt like my knees made impressions in the knee patches and therefore my legs had a comfy cove! But when I was riding my super bouncy mare it was a little slippery. 
Now I own a wintec 500 with suede knee patches. I really feel no difference in the saddles at all besides the patches. It rides the same except for one minor detail; the temperature. The suede patches haven foamy material under them so your legs conform to the saddle (much like the old model) but the foam and suede combo traps heat under your legs so if you are riding in shorts... Be prepared to be toasty!
But overall, they feel totally the same in my opinion besides the heat. The knee part doesn't even feel different, it just looks different.


----------

